

A young person's guide to building something - zmitri
http://blog.zmitri.com/startups/2012/12/14/young-persons-guide-to-building-something.html

======
MJR
This blog post is almost 6 months old. The author quit his job. The app is
free and it looks like it's been . So what's the result? There's some basic
advice here about starting and building something. We've all read that sort of
simple "just build something" advice. Is their story unique or worth reading
about? Any revenue or even a business model?

~~~
zmitri
Author here. We are still going.

The point of this article was to communicate to younger people that it is
possible to go off and build something on your own. Many don't think about it
or know it's possible.

If you're interested, about a week after this post, the app hit top 100 free
apps in the store -- 88 I think was the peak -- and national news sources
started using it to scoop stories from.

Either way, I've learned a lot, things I would never had learned had I not
gone out on my own. I've also had a lot of interesting experiences -- some
good, some bad.

Feel free to email me if you'd like to hear more.

------
daniluk
But what happens if there is a person with a great idea, no programming skills
and not enough money to invest in developing the product? How should a young
person approach this?

~~~
SandersAK
you've got to change one of those things. there are plenty of reasonable
obstacles to not starting something - it's your job to decide whether or not
it is worth finding ways to overcome them.

